# R2Oaquariums Tonga corals & inverts shipment



## griszay2k (Oct 7, 2011)

1370 Dundas St E, Mississauga 

#(905) 808-4658


----------



## Magzz (Jun 21, 2016)

Any fish list?


----------



## griszay2k (Oct 7, 2011)

*Fish list*

I'm going to post fish list/pics on Wednesday


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Sure they're not Aussie coral mix in there as well ...?


----------

